# October Acquisitions



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

This tie from AlanC-100% wool


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A fine choice! (and a lovely picture)


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

Here's mine. Finally. Can't beat the BB FF sale.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

3" tie, made in England for "The English House" (Brussels).


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Went to Laurance Clothing in Annapolis tonight. Got a nice Barbour Cap and some RL argyle socks that are Made in Japan of about 12 different materials. They are pretty amazing. I think they can even cook breakfast

https://imageshack.us


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

lee_44106 said:


> Here's mine. Finally. Can't beat the BB FF sale.


Good deal! Do not forget the shoe trees


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

It's been sort of a busy Sept/Oct on the acquisitions front. And I'm finally getting a few things sorted out. I hadn't bought shoes in a while, and of course I've been on the Great Penny Loafer Hunt for too long, and a boat shoe hunt as a sideline so I finally got down to business. Here goes:
These Sebago Cayman II in cordo. Like finding the Holy Grail 
2 pair of these Rockport Bridgeport in brown and mocca

Just to be safe I'm tracking down another pair in brown. I've also ordered a pair of brown with white soles from Quoddy. They are due to arrive on 11/12, and I've managed to discuss the kind of support and width I need with the very pleasant and helpful Kirsten, but we shall see. The Rockport Bridgeports are the best boat shoes I've owned in some time. You can actually walk a great distance in them, and so that's why I'm going to grab another pair in case the Quoddys don't work out.

My JC Penny Vintage chinos were on their last legs, or I should say their last frayed bottoms. I have 2 plain front uncuffed left and 2 PF with 1.75 cuffs. So I went looking for chinos. I've always liked the darker khaki-J Crew calls it honey brown and Land's End calls it camel. I bought 3 pair of the LE camel--1 with a 1.75 cuff and the other uncuffed. Here they are.

It took LE a bit of time to get the length and cuffs right, but they were incredibly nice about it and sent 2 shipments for free.

Watch bands: O'C's, Central Watch and Frei. I had 2 watches that needed bands, one watch silver, the other gold, so now I have about a dozen for each. Very happy with them.

Since my son has been busy conducting nightly raids on my polo-shirt collection, (much to my delight, I might add: I also have him wearing Harris tweed sport coats, khakis, penny loafers, boats shoes, OCBDs and narrow ties, which I have explained will take him farther in life than cargo shorts, sneakers, and T-shirts emblazoned with snide, silly, and mundane observations), I have had to replace some polos. LE had a good sale online and a great sale at Sears ($8), and so I bought 5 of these in shell pink, orange, bright red, bright blue, and cobalt blue.

Rounding out the shopathon was a birthday present from wife and son: LL Bean camp mocs in brown. I just couldn't wait for Quoddys.
https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...01735&cat4=1011&shop_method=pp&feat=501735-tn
I haven't owned moccasins in probably 40 years. I'm wearing them now, and I think we're going to like each other.

All in all I should be set for a number of years, and so I can get on with things. Mostly it's this Cold War history I've mentioned. That and going to biweekly school-board meetings, which are about as much fun as they have always been. You can read about some of it on my Web site 
Just click on Boardside and you can read what's going on now, or go the the Archives to get a glimpse of all my past joys.

I've learned a good deal here about some of the things I've bought, and I thank all of you for taking the time to review things and make recommendations. Also for your humor and just the plain old happiness that comes from kicking ideas around with like-minded people.

Thanks again.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

PGolden, I was unaware you live in Albany. I went to college at SUNY. Have you ever been to Steve's Vintage Clothing in Ravena? I recommend it.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

tsweetland said:


> PGolden, I was unaware you live in Albany. I went to college at SUNY. Have you ever been to Steve's Vintage Clothing in Ravena? I recommend it.


Never have, but I may just take a trip down there thanks to you.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Good stuff, Peter. I too have Sebago penny's on order, though mine are the Classics in Brown. While at the venerable Shoe Outlet in KnoxVegas I came across a pair of these--what's great is that they're the old USA-made variety. They had three pairs left and, low and behold, one was in my size!

I also just purchased two BB University ties on the 'bay, both NWT. One is the yellow/gold with navy dots that Harris said is somewhat hard to find these days. The other is a navy w/ yellow bar stripe.

On the list for later in the month is a Bean Field Coat, croc strap from BD Jeffries and perhaps another sweater or two though, with the weather like it is in KTown these days, I may not need them for some time...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

TT, never had Sebago boat shoes. Wore Topsiders until my feet started protesting. Can you post a review?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Sure...the leather is very substantial Elk leather. Color is not dark like Sperry's but more of a medium/dark brown. While I've grown fond of the darker Sperry color, I do find these (as far as color goes) more versatile. The leather just feels like it should, much like Quoddy's do. I guess this is the main difference between old USA-made shoes like Sebagos and the newer, cheaper offshore versions. 

Well worth the $$$...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Bought a pair of Church's loafers from the 'bay. Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

A pair of Allen Edmonds Polo Saddles (black/black) from Ebay & these socks from J Crew:




I'll post a picture of the AEs once I give them a good shine.


----------



## Brutus (Aug 29, 2007)

Two pair of BB chinos in khaki and british tan. Plus a pair of BB refined twill trou.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

This rather cunning fair isle vest:


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Band of Ousiders tie (blue w/red polka dot)
Brigg umbrella


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Just in from eBay:


The red diagonal text reads, "Non Illegitimi Carborundum".

Rough translation: "Don't let the bastards grind you down."

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> This rather cunning fair isle vest:


Weird! I thought only my mother-i-l said that. I"ll hav e you know I did buy that vest though.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ & you've nearly convinced me I need a need a safety pin to wear a 4-i-h with it. I worry about the tiny knot, but you're doing it well.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Filson Shelter Cloth Packer hat...arrived today. In Olive.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Monoarm geezer special. Sage and rust yarn representing the autumnal 
colours of the highland mohr. Hand-knitted by a sweet little Scottish 
granny 'side a peat fire in her crofter's cottage in Hebridian Guangdong.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Squire, I've admired your style for as long as I've been on this board. The fact that you've also given the nod to the vest and collar pin feels like a benediction upon mine.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Visited that tailor in Toronto today for a fitting. He hasn't made the jacket yet: this was a mock-up which he proceeded to tear apart to modify. The actual jacket will be ready for a fitting next week, apparently. So right now I can't possibly comment on how it is looking so far.

Visited the Gucci store in Toronto and picked up a pair of the 157440 model (see below), basically the black version of the brown shoes PittDoc posted recently. I went with this model because the 015938 standard model is waaaaay more "fashiony" in real life than in photos: high heels, boxy shape, etc. The model I purchased is a lot more slim and traditional in shape. So that's one tick off the list (I'm still missing the blonde with big tits and the fortified compound in the country, but one thing at a time!). I had a great long conversation with the sales guy about Montreal versus Toronto and some of the nice neighbourhoods in each; very informative, I really learned something.



After this I am expecting to pick up a pair of the AE Hanover penny loafers soon (which are on order), and of course get the custom jacket completed. The plan from here on is to limit my purchases to one pair of shoes per year and one custom jacket per year (assuming this jacket works out), and put the rest of my tiny discretionary income into retirement savings and/or down payment savings. And the occasional pair of khakis from O'Connells.

DocD


----------



## Mujib (Jan 8, 2006)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> This rather cunning fair isle vest:


Nice - but isn't it around $200?


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Lame picture, but oh well. Crockett & Jones Tetbury, dark brown, 348 last.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

^^Nice C&J's, Conne!

My shoes came in from Team Seaport today. I really wish I could have scored some plaintoe bluchers, especially since I already have the brown Brooks Brothers monks. I like these shoes a lot, though, and I'll probably hang on to them.

The shell appears to be slightly discolored at the toes--is this normal? I don't really see Alden taking a page out of the Santoni playbook. It's not really perceptible unless I take a flash photo, but I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

nerdykarim said:


> ^^Nice C&J's, Conne!
> 
> My shoes came in from Team Seaport today. I really wish I could have scored some plaintoe bluchers, especially since I already have the brown Brooks Brothers monks. I like these shoes a lot, though, and I'll probably hang on to them.


How was the fit on these? They're one of the few styles -- maybe the only one -- available in what I suspect is my size.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Connemara said:


> Lame picture, but oh well. Crockett & Jones Tetbury, dark brown, 348 last.


Very nice, Conne. I have pair of brown chukkas on my wish list, after a pair of dark brown suede monks. Did you get them from Plal?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Six yards of this:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> How was the fit on these? They're one of the few styles -- maybe the only one -- available in what I suspect is my size.


Honestly, I don't have a great grasp of the Alden lasting system--your best bet would be to find one of Tom's old posts with the last information. That said, the C&J for Brooks Brothers Peal (248 last) is a much better fit for me. The Aldens feel a little wide in the heal and a little tall in the instep. I could probably get away with buying a half-size down from my usual size (8.5D to 8D).

I don't have a bad fit in this shoe, though, so I wouldn't make drastic changes to my usual size.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

nerdykarim said:


> Honestly, I don't have a great grasp of the Alden lasting system--your best bet would be to find one of Tom's old posts with the last information. That said, the C&J for Brooks Brothers Peal (248 last) is a much better fit for me. The Aldens feel a little wide in the heal and a little tall in the instep. I could probably get away with buying a half-size down from my usual size (8.5D to 8D).
> 
> I don't have a bad fit in this shoe, though, so I wouldn't make drastic changes to my usual size.


I've got a low instep, and that's one thing that's steered me away from these. It's also driven me away from many of AE's high-volume offerings. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> I've got a low instep, and that's one thing that's steered me away from these. It's also driven me away from many of AE's high-volume offerings. Thanks for the info.


In that case, I would make sure to try them on before buying. My instep is a little high, and I find myself between the 3rd and 4th hole out of the 5 holes on the strap (and I don't even think the buckle can reach the 5th hole). In my experience, at least, the instep on this seems high--even for me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A couple of ties:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I had a BB credit that I forgot about, so this doesn't count against the cash-only policy:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
It does count against your pledge


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC-
There is nothing like a Hermes neck tie


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Not all that trad but I had a good morning on eBay:




The first auction is confirmation of my 'Bid Early' policy - I won the auction over someone who bid later at the same price.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Went thrifting today and picked up two jackets: one grey/purple houndstooth tweedy jacket, and an orphaned D-B greenish prince-of-wales check suit jacket. The first had a small lump on the one shoulder, but I took the chance and immediately went to my alterations guy, who said it was probably due to being squashed on a hanger and proceeded to press the s**t out of the shoulders. He got rid of the problem, so booyah. The orphaned suit jacket fit perfectly and is a wool/cotton blend; it's so incredibly lightweight that it will make great sport coat for summer, although pairing odd pants with it will be tricky.

DocD


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

AlanC said:


> A couple of ties:


Alan,

These ties are beautiful. Where did you get the navy one? I want to buy one!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Alan,
> 
> These ties are beautiful. Where did you get the navy one? I want to buy one!


Thanks! They were both acquired at the local thrift store. It was the only one they had like that. :biggrin2:


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Thanks! They were both acquired at the local thrift store. It was the only one they had like that. :biggrin2:


Marinella at the thrift store? *swoon*


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

*Recieved*

RL Messenger bag

Alden Cordovan Shell Tassels in Burgundy

Alden Mocc Toe Blucher in Black Aniline Calfskin

*In the Mail*


Alden Cordovan Monk Strap Oxford in #8
RL Navy 2BD Blazer
Brooks Brothers Dress shirts (2)
Cedarville's Epic Twin tube shoe trees (5)
Faconnable Suede loafers


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

It took two years of saving, but I've finally bought a new winter coat - my first in 11 years:










Brooks Storm town coat, in navy. I'm dressed much better than that silly model.


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

jasonpraxis said:


> It took two years of saving, but I've finally bought a new winter coat - my first in 11 years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sigh, I'm still buying.
BB BlaZer

Andrew's Tie

Polo tie

Barker Loafers

Denon DH1000 headphones. (Thanks ma)

and this square from SF
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=705353#post705353


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^That while others offer a much wider selection of NWT Polo squares at that price...


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^That while others offer a much wider selection of NWT Polo squares at that price...


I flipped the coin between that one and the orange one you had.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

The first time I've splurged on belts:
3 AE's in









Brown, Merlot, and Chestnut. Wished I had grabbed the Chili too. From this guy https://myworld.ebay.com/rcpbelts3irf


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

Hit up BB outlet this past weekend. I should have gone during F&F, but my schedule didn't allow it. I had a 10% off coupon anyway, so it was still a pretty good deal.

2/$199 Flannel Trousers (-10%)
-One pair with Charcoal/gray pattern originally $230 from papa BB
-One pair of 346 plaid earth tone (similar fabric as yachtie's pic above) 

2 346 Dress Shirts @ about $30 a pop on sale; one white, one blue checked. (I realize that these aren't well liked on this forum, but at this price, I have to try them for myself)

There were many other pairs of Flannel trousers from the main BB stores there, so if you don't feel like paying the $240 on Michigan Ave, you may want to try the outlet store in Aurora.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have these snap links on their way to me:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Got this Southwick odd jacket from a thrift store:

















And these Brooks Peal suede semi-brogues, not from a thrift store:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

A pair of Bills paisley cords. So much fun.



Winter GTH... I think so.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

you made my day duck.

I got:

Grey/blue herringbone harris tweed 3 button sack
RL Grey flannels, _single_ forward pleats
RL Grey flannels, double forward pleats.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> you made my day duck.
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


Oh you like the paisley cords? Drinks are on me when I stop off in Cville next week.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Duck said:


> A pair of Bills paisley cords. So much fun.
> 
> Winter GTH... I think so.


Please post picture of you actually wearing them (wink)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Art Fawcett made optimo shaped beaver felt hat


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

These won't get any praise on this forum, that's for sure...but still, a post...Magnanni makes the only shoes that fit my feet, all other shoes either don't come in 14 or are too narrow in the middle for me. I don't so much wear trad as updated trad (e.g. no madras, but except for the odd shirt and a Southwick sportcoat, all of my clothes are BB or J Press). I wish I could find better shoe trees that worked with square toed shoes (these ones work, but the heel isn't that good, then the woodlores with good heels don't work with square toes)...then again, I also wish Alden and Peal & Co. fit me.

Made from baby calfskin (makes me cringe to type that, though it sounds luxurious to read it) hand finished with Betun (yes, the tobacco based lye).


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Art Fawcett made optimo shaped beaver felt hat


Great fedora. Enjoy wearing


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Crockett & Jones "BLEINHAM" in Beechnut Burnished Calf*

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
Am anxiously awaiting the overseas arrival from the UK of these Crockett & Jones "BLEINHAM" ankle boots in Beechnut Burnished Calf I purchased. I am nervously hoping that these may finally be the one pair that will accommodate my horrible feet since it might kill me to have to flip these if they don't fit. I have already started work on the ankle boot trees for them, another do-it-yourself job, only this time for keeps.​


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> These won't get any praise on this forum, that's for sure...but still, a post...Magnanni
> 
> Made from baby calfskin (makes me cringe to type that, though it sounds luxurious to read it) hand finished with Betun (yes, the tobacco based lye).


While not my personal style, I think the shoes look quite nice, especially the color, FWIW.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

whomewhat said:


> While not my personal style, I think the shoes look quite nice, especially the color, FWIW.


Speaking of color...any idea what color polish to use on them? They're not medium brown, but they're certainly not burgundy either. Maybe mohagony, or would that be too dark?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Speaking of color...any idea what color polish to use on them? They're not medium brown, but they're certainly not burgundy either. Maybe mohagony, or would that be too dark?


Mahogany is lighter and what I use on the chili color from AE.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

*Finally - Burgundy Loafers, sans tassels*










For $32 I figured I'd take a shot at these interesting AE's...


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Allegri Cashmere Long Navy Overcoat - NWT*

https://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?120d4cfed0.jpg https://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c4d437f4d4.jpg https://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?0b9c841ea3.jpg​
https://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?fb1e7b23fe.jpg https://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?58cb5e00e7.jpg https://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?02a9f64c9f.jpg​
https://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?964f7cb0ed.jpg​
Just received this Allegri 100% Cashmere Long Navy Overcoat. Living in Idaho and having advanced arthritis, I do not handle the cold very well. I have found myself buying anything and everything ultra-warm to fill out my wardrobe that was originally designed for the South San Francisco Bay Area, where one does not have much need for a coat like this. I also picked up this Louis Vuitton Long Garment bag, brand new, for $5! At the time I got it I was not sure what I would do with it since it was so long, but the price was too good to pass up. Now, the coat fits into it perfectly!​


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Slow month when you're posting about shoe trees... picked these up over lunch last week. I can't recall seeing shoe trees with knurled adjustment screw/knob.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I'd love to find shoe trees thrifting. I've never seen any like that, either.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^I'd love to find shoe trees thrifting. I've never seen any like that, either.


Doesn't use a knurled adjustment screw, but a similar idea https://www.shoemix.com/product-shoe-tree-adjustable-p102-003.htm


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thought I would try this L.L. Bean Merino Crewneck. I wanted to get a Brooks merino Polo or 3-ply crew neck, but I'm going to start out on the less expensive side because I've never worn wool sweaters.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^I'd love to find shoe trees thrifting. I've never seen any like that, either.


I found a whole box once, but they were all of the springy-rod type that I don't like.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Yesterday:

B2: 4 foulard bows in autumny golds, russets, browns
Burg university OCBD (time to replace the 22 year-old one from college: too big now)

RL: Yellow univ. stripe OCBD (again, replacing old one that's too big)
Club collar in green/yellow/red/navy tartan


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Brown AE Perrys off ebay for $41 shipped, I can't wait to get them!

Brian


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A rare (for me) NWT blowout of RL Polo ties and pocket squares, all made in Italy:










Believe it or not, that's about $1100 worth of stuff retail. I paid less than that. :biggrin2:


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> A rare (for me) NWT blowout of RL Polo ties and pocket squares, all made in Italy:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Believe it or not, that's about $1100 worth of stuff retail. I paid less than that. :biggrin2:


Marshall's?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Some Custom Made OCBD's from David's Shirts:
Blue and Uni Stripes in Red, Brown and Beige [Sounds Like a Duke Ellington album]


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Nice looking shirts, AP! I like the pocket flaps.

Oh oh....I sense an AlanC "tie one on" sale coming up!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AP-
Your shirts look very nice. Have you had an opportunity to wear any.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

spinlps said:


> Marshall's?


A little closer to the source. I've never seen pocket squares at Marshall's.



paper clip said:


> Oh oh....I sense an AlanC "tie one on" sale coming up!:icon_smile_wink:


As a matter of fact, three of those exact tie styles are still available for purchase at prices significantly reduced from retail. :biggrin2:

And did you notice that BB tuxedo in the thrift exchange that's got your name all over it?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC-
Very nice shopping!


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

AlanC said:


> A little closer to the source. I've never seen pocket squares at Marshall's.


None of the TJX chains carry pocket squares. They sell hankies and occassionally you might find a three pack of white linen or cotton squares from Nautica or someone, but as a matter of practice the Marmaxx men's accessory buyer doesn't bother with pocket squares.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

The aforementioned shoes, I am very anxious to get them!










Brian


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Blue/Gray Herringbone 3-button tweed sack.


----------



## Mujib (Jan 8, 2006)

I have seen several Polo pocket squares at the Marshalls and TJMaxx stores here. ~ $15-$20 usually.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

I had an hour to spare this morning before coming into the office, so I stopped by my local Goodwill. It's a good thing I did:

>2 Vintage Savile Row V-neck 100% cashmere sweaters - in like-new condition. the previous owner really took good care of these. One is heather grey, and the other is tan.
>2 pairs of Bill's - both M1Ps - one size 36 x 31 that I'll keep and get taken in, and another size 38 x 31 (that will probably show up on the thrift thread shortly...).
>1 Nordstrom deep burgundy/white pinstripe OCBD.

(picture will be posted shortly)

All for $24.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I picked this up yesterday evening for about $5:


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Mujib said:


> I have seen several Polo pocket squares at the Marshalls and TJMaxx stores here. ~ $15-$20 usually.


Figures, once I leave the company (and once the employee discount vanishes) they start stocking pocket squares. What's next, shell cordovan loafers?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

AlanC said:


> A little closer to the source. I've never seen pocket squares at Marshall's.
> 
> As a matter of fact, three of those exact tie styles are still available for purchase at prices significantly reduced from retail. :biggrin2:
> 
> And did you notice that BB tuxedo in the thrift exchange that's got your name all over it?


I did see that tux. :aportnoy: Stop tempting me! Uh...I think the jacket would be too short. Ummm....it was the wrong color....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

vwguy said:


> The aforementioned shoes, I am very anxious to get them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I have these in Tan. They are my fall rain shoes. $10 on ebay. One of my few successes!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

2 Orvis sweaters that arrived in the mail today.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Large glen plaid strollers by Kenneth Gordon New Orleans. For wear with a stroller.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Asterix said:


> 2 Orvis sweaters that arrived in the mail today.


**** say what?

Yeah, you're right--> J-E-A-L-O-U-S.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Large glen plaid strollers by Kenneth Gordon New Orleans. For wear with a stroller.


I'd like to see that. Are you sure you're not really planning on a black t-neck, square glasses, black shoes and leather jacket with over-sized silver watch?

Just kidding, friend. I happen to like them.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

What??????? The honorable Squire is jealous? Couldn't have wished for a better compliment than that. :icon_smile_big:



A.Squire said:


> **** say what?
> 
> Yeah, you're right--> J-E-A-L-O-U-S.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> I'd like to see that. Are you sure you're not really planning on a black t-neck, square glasses, black shoes and leather jacket with over-sized silver watch?


D'oh! You've found me out.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> A little closer to the source. I've never seen pocket squares at Marshall's.


No? RL squares make regular appearance at Marshall's around here. I picked up six or seven this summer. Usually make it to the clearance bins as noone around here wears 'em.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Pack of HavaHanks chore rags
from Tractor Supply. 5/$3+tax


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*Grosgrain Watchbands*

Just ordered my first grosgrain watchbands from O'Connells. I'll post pictures when they arrive. I don't know who I spoke with, but he asked me if there was anything else I wanted to order. It was difficult to not say "yes, one of everything in the store".

The salesperson asked how I heard about the store and when I told him about AAAC, he hadn't heard of it, which surprised me. In any case, thanks to all those who directed me to O'Connell's for watchband purchases.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Band of Ousiders tie (blue w/red polka dot)
> Brigg umbrella


I used the umbrella for the first time yesterday and one of the metal prongs already popped off.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Thomas said:


> I used the umbrella for the first time yesterday and one of the metal prongs already popped off.


..:icon_cheers:RAIN IN KALINA!:icon_cheers:
sorry 'bout the brolly


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Made in England boots. The seller "suggested" Crockett & Jones, but really did not know, nor are they like any of the C & J's I have seen or have. They seem to have all of the markings, nail patterns, lines, etc. of the Edward Green Shannon. I will just have to wait until it arrives to see for sure. Whatever the maker, they should work quite well in my winter cold weather boot rotation. Any ideas?​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Picked up these Maxwell boot trees for the above boots, or my Crockett & Jones Bleinham boots, whichever they work better in. I also plan to use them as a model to make a few of my own pairs of trees, although with a different mechanism.

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
> ​


Awesome boots, whichever maker. Enjoy them.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

From the Lands End "On The Counter" thing, at an even $100. Tiny blemish on one shoe. Good fit, unlike previous attempts with LE shoes, which ran large for me.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> From the Lands End "On The Counter" thing, at an even $100. Tiny blemish on one shoe. Good fit, unlike previous attempts with LE shoes, which ran large for me.


Handsome. About the same quality as the current BB "Peal"? Do they have an Alfred Sargent or LE label? Just curious. The other day I think there was only one size (9?) available.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

jamgood said:


> Handsome. About the same quality as the current BB "Peal"? Do they have an Alfred Sargent or LE label? Just curious. The other day I think there was only one size (9?) available.


Labeled LE. I don't know enough about Peals to say, other than they seem similar in heft to the BB specs I picked up from an eBay clearance guy during the summer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm a sucker for sales...two more pair of Goldtoe argyle socks and three (tightly woven) crewneck sweaters; two from Eddie Bauer (burgundy and olive) and one from Tommy Hilfiger (charcoal).


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

from ebay

BB tie-red with jockey helmets, just in time for the Breeder's Cup


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Vintage plaid jacket, undarted, appears to be a sack with 3/2 roll. Seller swears it's in excellent condition. Paid 9.99 for it on ebay so no I won't be devastated if it turns out to be awful.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A couple of 'new' additions, picked up at the thrift store last week (~$3/ea).

A pair of modern Trafalgars:










And a pair of (vintage) 'action-back' style braces. I thought these might go well with my new dinner jacket.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

bandofoutsiders said:


> Vintage plaid jacket, undarted, appears to be a sack with 3/2 roll. Seller swears it's in excellent condition. Paid 9.99 for it on ebay so no I won't be devastated if it turns out to be awful.


Very interesting. Please post more when you get it. Good luck!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC
Good hunting!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sale caps from Noggin Tops:



















Fine cinema from Stop & Shop:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*And this stuff arrived today*

Older BB suspenders and newer bow ties


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Great stuff Patrick. The stores in Richmond are nowhere near as nice as your neck of the woods.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Older BB suspenders and newer bow ties


Damn Patrick, you won this? I bid on this. Well congratulations, it was a hell of a good deal.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

randomdude said:


> Damn Patrick, you won this? I bid on this. Well congratulations, it was a hell of a good deal.


Yeah, it came to about $65 shipped.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Patrick-
My monitoring company reported that our alarm went off last week. The braces you claimed to have purchased came directly from my closet. (winks) You have a keen eye.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Patrick: If this keeps up, you could open up your very own "high-end" thrift shop. Then if you were to buy from yourself, you could be contributing to your own retirement fund! You do have a nose for a bargain.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Patrick: nice hats. "XXL" I'm impressed!


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

Just had the winning bid for these.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Allen-Edmonds Pembrookes on the #7 last in walnut grain (not as plastic-like leather in person -- I know, I know...tassles). I'm not quite sure how well this last will fit my feet. These are size 8.5 D and seem possibly a bit narrow in the toebox, but I was willing to take a shot.










Gloverall duffle in charcoal (no navy available at STP)


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Brooks Brothers "Doorman" umbrella

non-clothing-

electric kettle


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

This belted-back Polo RL Blue Label tweed coat. 3-roll-2 (more like 2.5 I guess), Center vent, throat latch, patch pockets, etc.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

John - nice shoes. I have pebble grain on my list. Very interesting for fall/winter. Your Glvoerall looks great, also. They gray is not as dark as I thought it was. That coat should go with everything.

Conne - nice coat.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Connemara, beautiful coat!

A couple of Barbour jackets.

This (a replacement for one that's too big now):










And this (for fun):


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

BB #1 mini-stripe bow tie in dark red


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Crockett & Jones "Blenheim" Boots*

My Crockett & Jones "Blenheim" Boots arrived today and I could not be happier with them. The fit is as good as my feet can ever expect and they look incredible. Does anyone know if Crockett & Jones offers a refurbishment program similar to Edward Green's? I am thinking new soles at some point. Also got a new digital camera yesterday and this was my first attempt at using it. It is one complicated camera and I hope to improve quality as I learn to use all of its features.

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
You new boots look very nice. Enjoy wearing them


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Nice boots. Did they actually come in that box?


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Connemara, beautiful coat!
> 
> A couple of Barbour jackets.
> 
> ...


Wonderful coats. What's the second one with all the pockets? Waxed cotton or nylon?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Received two Bean Weekend Oxford shirts as a Bday gift last weekend: one pink, the other a blue / green striped. They actually feel softer than the Weekend Oxford's I ordered a few months ago. Great shirts.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Vintage Edward Green "Oxted" Oxfords*

These also arrived yesterday. I will be sending them to Edward Green for their "Better Than New" refurbishment program to put new soles on them, while keeping the nicely patinated uppers. I wonder how long that will take since it can take 6 months to get a pair of MTO shoes from them? Anyway, it will be worth the wait, I think.

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*O'Connell Watchbands*

The watchbands finally came from O'Connell's. I purchased three basics that should get me started.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

JohnMS said:


> The watchbands finally came from O'Connell's. I purchased three basics that should get me started.


 I started with those three, and I enjoy them tremendously. Have fun.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Pgolden said:


> Wonderful coats. What's the second one with all the pockets? Waxed cotton or nylon?


Thanks, Pgolden. It's their usual heavy-weight waxed cotten. It's actually quite oily.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

JohnMS said:


> The watchbands finally came from O'Connell's. I purchased three basics that should get me started.


What's the length of these? They don't appear to be the same length in the pic. Thick wrists keep me from ordering some with the worry that I'll have to return them.

Also does any one know if central bands are on the longish side?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

scn said:


> What's the length of these? Thick wrists keep me from ordering some with the worry I have to return them.
> 
> Also does any one know if central bands are on the longish side?


You will never want for additional band with Central. They are incredibly long. Almost everyone here has had to shorten them by some method or another.

JB


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Crockett & Jones or Edward Green?*

It has been a great 2 days of mail delivery for me with the arrival today of my second pair of boots. These are Made in England for McCreedy & Schreiber of New York, who went out of business a few years ago. They are in pristine condition! The markings on the interior lining are suggestive of Crockett & Jones, however, the hallmark on the soles is Edward Green all the way. They are similar to the C & J "Higham," but they also match up in lines, eyelets, and sole markings with the EG "Shannon." Both Edward Green and Crockett & Jones offer refurbishment services, when the time comes, so I will contact them for the definitive word on these, although forum opinion on provenance is always welcome. Whatever they are, they are nice!

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Snazzy boots.

Not Trad at all, but my new Red Oxx Air Boss came today:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

whomewhat said:


> These also arrived yesterday. I will be sending them to Edward Green for their "Better Than New" refurbishment program to put new soles on them, while keeping the nicely patinated uppers. I wonder how long that will take since it can take 6 months to get a pair of MTO shoes from them? Anyway, it will be worth the wait, I think.


Those look like the ones I rehabbed, documented here


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Those look like the ones I rehabbed, documented here


I would agree that they are similar in style, but definitely not the same shoes, which is not what I think you meant anyway? Of course, I have the benefit of being able to see all angles of my shoes, whereas you only see the pictures I have posted. To whit:

1. The stitching on the side is different;
2. The design and stitching on the back of the shoe at the heel is completely different and is the dead giveaway.

I wish I had paid the $4 you paid at Goodwill for yours, but mine were a tad over $100. Add to that the $200 plus Edward Green will charge to make them "Better Than New," and I will have about $350 invested when all is said and done, however, if the "factory will rebuild and reshape the shoes on the original last as new," as they indicated in their email to me, then they will be well worth the price. J.L. Powell sells the current version of this oxford style shoe for $995, and, as Edward Green states on their own website, mine "will be returned "as good as new", or even better because of the fine patina which develops over time." I feel that a better than new pair of Edward Green oxfords for $350 is a steal! Time will tell if I am correct.

I really like what you did with the before and after pictures. I think I will follow your lead, take more and better pictures of the shoes in their current condition, and then show a side by side comparison after they are returned to me by Edward Green, which they estimate to be 10 weeks time. I think that might be of benefit to other members thinking of doing the same thing. [Incidentally, Crockett & Jones also has a refurbishing program and I am sending them my "Blenheim" model boots for new soles as well] Frankly, I am completely happy with the uppers on these EG's as they are now, especially after the leather treatment I have since done to them (not reflected in the photos). I do not want Edward Green to do anything to the uppers, other than to "rebuild and reshape the shoes on the original last as new."


----------



## G_Stephen (Aug 25, 2007)

October was a great month for a little much needed shopping. I also have the CT covert and charcoal wool/cashmere blend on the way.

BB F&F



Macy's Herald Square One Day Sale (which they seem to have at least once a week 



AE Factory Store (Destin)


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^Snazzy boots.
> 
> Not Trad at all, but my new Red Oxx Air Boss came today:


Nice choice! I almost purchased one of these earlier this year but went with a Filson travel duffle instead. Airboss seems more practical but the Filson but somewhat less Trad. Both should last forever. Enjoy.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Big haul of Pantherella OTC (-1) from the local Filene's Basement. $15 each. I basically bought every pair they had except for all-black. Not uber-trad but filled a gap in the nearly all-solid color sock drawer.










PS: I can't believe I spent time on a Saturday arranging and photographing socks. This forum makes you do weird things.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

PittDoc said:


> Nice choice! I almost purchased one of these earlier this year but went with a Filson travel duffle instead. Airboss seems more practical but the Filson but somewhat less Trad. Both should last forever. Enjoy.


Thanks! I think I'm really going to like it. I've become obsessed with OneBag.com.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

scn said:


> What's the length of these? They don't appear to be the same length in the pic. Thick wrists keep me from ordering some with the worry that I'll have to return them.
> 
> Also does any one know if central bands are on the longish side?


I have been wearing Central bands for some time now. I've found them to be longish to answer your question. They wear very well.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

PittDoc said:


> Big haul of Pantherella OTC (-1) from the local Filene's Basement. $15 each. I basically bought every pair they had except for all-black. Not uber-trad but filled a gap in the nearly all-solid color sock drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good hunting. Are the Pantherella socks OTC?


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> Good hunting. Are the Pantherella socks OTC?


But of course - except for the cotton pair on the right. I never could tolerate waring OTC until finding Pantherella socks. Thankfully b/t Marshall's and FB I can afford this luxury.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Thanks! I think I'm really going to like it. I've become obsessed with OneBag.com.


I've got that site memorized. I've logged over 80K miles this year including two overseas trips, and only checked a bag once (which US Airways managed to misplace for a couple hours).


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

New Bean boots for the first time in 20 years at least. I switched to variations on the hiking boot and never returned. I think they will be practical.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I walked into a thrift store 15 minutes before closing time yesterday, and am very glad I did. All men's clothing was half off, which meant that I came away with three Brooks Brothers jackets (a tan corduroy 3/2 sack, cotton blackwatch 3/2 sack, and houndstooth gun check 2B darted) and a JAB repp stripe tie for under $20. The cord jacket fits great, the blackwatch will need the sleeves let out a bit, and the gun check will need to be taken in a little at the sides. Then headed over to Goodwill and found a JAB Argyle & Sutherland (3" or so) for $2. Not a bad day.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

wnh said:


> I walked into a thrift store 15 minutes before closing time yesterday, and am very glad I did. All men's clothing was half off, which meant that I came away with three Brooks Brothers jackets (a tan corduroy 3/2 sack, cotton blackwatch 3/2 sack, and houndstooth gun check 2B darted) and a JAB repp stripe tie for under $20. The cord jacket fits great, the blackwatch will need the sleeves let out a bit, and the gun check will need to be taken in a little at the sides. Then headed over to Goodwill and found a JAB Argyle & Sutherland (3" or so) for $2. Not a bad day.


Nice thrifting. This is why I check into my circuit of stores regularly. Nine out of 10 visits it's no dice; the tenth I score.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

wnh said:


> I walked into a thrift store 15 minutes before closing time yesterday, and am very glad I did. All men's clothing was half off, which meant that I came away with three Brooks Brothers jackets (a tan corduroy 3/2 sack, cotton blackwatch 3/2 sack, and houndstooth gun check 2B darted) and a JAB repp stripe tie for under $20. The cord jacket fits great, the blackwatch will need the sleeves let out a bit, and the gun check will need to be taken in a little at the sides. Then headed over to Goodwill and found a JAB Argyle & Sutherland (3" or so) for $2. Not a bad day.


Nothing like being in the right place at the right time. Good for you


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

A FF pair of Bills Khakis, heavy gray twill Pennsylvania Khaki trousers, a new pair of Alden brown bit loafers and several pairs of socks from B2.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thrift/eBay finds:

This coat, which does fit over a suit and is a little tight over a tweed jacket and sweater here. The lining in one sleeve and the pockets needs replacing.




























And these Hanovers, which arrived from the eBay seller a little more banged-up than I thought, but a few minutes with some shoe stuff straightened that out. I have almost no black shoes and it seems to be funeral season.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Today's thrift finds...*

Three linen squares: A holiday tartan, a tartan close to JT's avatar, and a pale orange one. Sorry for the pic quality.










A pair of no name longwings which I suspect are shell b/c of how the hide has worn over time... and the milky residue in spots. Thought they might be 11's, but they fit more like 10.5's. PClip, are you listening? ;-)


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*Weejuns*

Some Weejuns...A little tight on the instep, but hopefully they will work with my orthotics and I won't have to try and resell them. I'll spend a few days on the carpet trying them out. Not the best of quality Weejuns, but perhaps not bad for a beater shoe.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

B2 corduroy sack










That's not me


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have this on its way to me:










It ought to go well with this, also on its way:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

collar pin with a club....you're a man after my own heart, AlanC.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

spinlps said:


> A pair of no name longwings which I suspect are shell b/c of how the hide has worn over time... and the milky residue in spots.


Nice find, Spin. Fwiw, I just sent a pair of shoes to Mike Morelli at for recrafting. If you'd like, I'll give you a report when I get them back; might be a good option for these beauts.

EGF


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> collar pin with a club....you're a man after my own heart, AlanC.


I just have to get the courage to stick the thing in there. :crazy:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I just have to get the courage to stick the thing in there. :crazy:


Right. I've decided that I'm going to reserve the pin for coarser fabrics like OC. The damage inflicted by the pin, i.e., the hole, seems to close up much more easily in the beefier, more loosely-woven fabrics. Fabrics like broadcloth, being of finer thread and weave, seem to be far less self-repairing.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I just have to get the courage to stick the thing in there. :crazy:


If I can do it, so can you.


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

LE 11-wale Cord Jacket in Hickory Brown (currently taking too long to arrive)

I don't know which comes first, seeing Paperclip wearing something or me purchasing an item. What can I say we have similar tastes.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

egadfly said:


> Nice find, Spin. Fwiw, I just sent a pair of shoes to Mike Morelli at for recrafting. If you'd like, I'll give you a report when I get them back; might be a good option for these beauts.
> 
> EGF


I'd love to see that thread. Aside from Patrick's EG refurb experience, most of the recrafting before / after expose's have been Alden Restoration and, less frequently, AE recrafting. Would be interested in seeing options outside those two makes.

The longwings are definitely shell but have a few nicks and cuts. Given what I paid for them ($5), I've decided to test some shell repair techniques I've read about here (dremel, "melting" polish into the damaged area, etc...). I'll post before / after pics when I have time.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

browning806 said:


> LE 11-wale Cord Jacket in Hickory Brown (currently taking too long to arrive)
> 
> I don't know which comes first, seeing Paperclip wearing something or me purchasing an item. What can I say we have similar tastes.


Ha! I was going to say the same about you. Enjoy your new coat.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Some October acquisitions:

Barbour Bedale (from fishingthecape.com), with button-in liner
Navy "John Partridge" Duffel Coat (from STP)
LL Bean gumshoe mocs (don't fit right -- may return -- stick to their sizing advice)
LL Bean Camp Green uni-stripe OCBD
RL Polo red uni-stripe OCBD (from outlet)
J Crew burgundy lambswool sweater (from outlet)
RL Polo navy v-neck lambswool sweater (a gift)

Sorry no pics (I'm technologically challenged).


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

J.Crew blue v-neck cotton/cashmere blend. They're on sale now at the store for $30 or $40, down from $65. 

Now if I could just start wearing bow ties I'd be all set.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Goodies from J.Press

Tattersall shirt: tan, navy and rust on ecru background. Not on the website, call and ask!

The collar pin Brownshoe and HL Poling have.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

NE-
Try it you may like it


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Socks. Courtesy of our own AK.:icon_smile_big:


The green one:


and a couple of these:



Happy Halloween!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Snagged this impeccable vintage duffle from eBay.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Very fine--congratulations! What's the make?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^Very fine--congratulations! What's the make?


Thanks Alan. The image below is of the label in it and I was unable to find any clothing from that brand name in my subsequent google searches.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Thrift/eBay finds:
> 
> This coat, which does fit over a suit and is a little tight over a tweed jacket and sweater here. The lining in one sleeve and the pockets needs replacing.
> 
> ...


Whoa! You won't believe this but a couple of months ago i bought a sharkskin suit on ebay that was custom tailored by the same tailor, James S Lee in Japan. The suit was tailored for a Mr. Fitzgerald on June 24 (my birthday!) 1966. Strange coincidences abound.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

bandofoutsiders said:


> Whoa! You won't believe this but a couple of months ago i bought a sharkskin suit on ebay that was custom tailored by the same tailor, James S Lee in Japan. The suit was tailored for a Mr. Fitzgerald on June 24 (my birthday!) 1966. Strange coincidences abound.


As Yokosuka is the home of the US Seventh Fleet, I have to think Mr. Lee's customers might have been gentlemen of the Navy.

Scott


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Asterix said:


> Thanks Alan. The image below is of the label in it and I was unable to find any clothing from that brand name in my subsequent google searches.


I've not heard of them, either, but I think a lot of those makers we're just not familiar with. It's a fairly common style there, though, I believe. My duffel is from Loden Frey in the same neck of the woods.


----------

